# Treat Options



## Newreddog (Sep 13, 2012)

So I get my first Vizsla in 3 days and I can not wait! I wanted to know if anyone had suggestions for some heathy treats. I am looking for something small that will not take long to eat so I will be able to keep the training session going. Any suggestions?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know redbirddog has a wonderful recipe for cooked liver treats, unless he posts it in the meantime I'll have a look through forum for it later as it's nearly work time for me.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Home made jerky sticks - that way you control what goes into it


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The the freezer section at your local pet food store, the baloney type dog food is cost effective and can be cut to size. 
http://pets.petsmart.com/brands/freshpet/index.shtml


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

"Dr. Becker's Bites", tiny bits of hot dogs, & freeze-dried liver are my favorite puppy training treats. When Riley was tiny, we used one meal a day of kibble for training.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We used "Blue Bites" made by Blue Buffalo. They're small heart shaped treats that our boy went crazy over, plus they're soft it was easy for him to eat as a small pup. Sometimes I would cut them in half or even quarters (then they're REALLY small) when training just to get more mileage out of them. Haeden LOVED them and they really worked well for us when he was really young.

In our training classes they recommended using kibble as a motivator. We tried that and it worked well but I felt like I was cheating my boy out of goodies (yes, I'm a pushover!).


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Call me crazy, but we use the plain variety of Cheerios. They're tiny, and there's a ton in a box.

They're all grain, though, so as long as your pup doesn't have a grain allergy they should be fine. They're lower fat/calorie than a lot of the doggie treats out there and Ruby loves them.

Our breeder was the one that suggested it.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

I have made the liver treats that RedBird Dog shared and Maxx LOVES them. They arent hard or time consuming, and the idea of knowing what is in them and where they came from is very comforting ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

If kibble works for your dog I'd go with that as its cost effective and small. I frequently still use. Otherwise I too used Cheerios, soft jerky treats torn apart, ground beef rolled out and baked on low, cheese, boiled chicken. Just be careful giving too much of one thing or too much variety for a young pup as their tummies are super sensitive for awhile.


----------



## Newreddog (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I had never heard of using cherrios thats a great idea and super cost effective.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

lillyloo, we use cheerios for Coya too! Works great!

When we first started training her as a young pup we used tiny pieces of hot dogs. We still do this sometimes, but for the most part we use cheerios or Zukes mini natural training treats, which are one of her favorites.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby loves marmite twiglets, although I've never incorporated them into training treats, I may do now.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

May have to give those cheerios a go, theres goodness in them little O's....


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I have never thought of Cheerios, what a good idea. Think I will use them myself. 
Harrigab I love twiglets, as much as I love Bella I'm not sure i could share them. That's bad hey


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got Kauzy on a grain free diet so no cherrios here. I always have A LOT of meat as a big game hunter. Since he is a detrimental part of the hunt every time, its only fair that his treats are made of the game he helps take. Kauzy gets spoiled with elk, antelope and venison jerky ( no garlic, salt or pepper)


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I also like to take thinnly rolled meat or calf liver and dry it out in the oven. Healthy and delish...I assume based on the canine feedback. 

I also once read you can do the same with canned dog food but I've never tried.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I boil some liver with garlic, when its cooked cut it up into centimetre cubes then roast in the oven till totally dried out ....they keep for months and Darcy loves them..


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

I have bought a few things and Baxter isn't keen. The one thing he loves is cheese 

Garlic is one of the things on the list to not feed a dog?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I found they love frankfurters and they work out really cheap. Also found they do a gluten free version if anybody has a dog that is grain allergic.

At the moment my boy is on an exclusion diet - only eating duck. I did try duck breast to cut up for treats but oh boy was that expensive. Any body know of any duck treats, must be grain free??

I have just bought some of these sweet potato and papaya chews for my boys - they really love them. They are new product out on the market and I am impressed. They are shortly adding coconut chews as well, and coconut is really good for dogs.

http://www.soopapets.com/


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Garlic isn't necessarily bad for dogs, but if gives my dog some house clearing gas. Stings the nostrils


----------

